# Testosterone Cypionate expiration 28 days per manufacturer



## dragon1952 (Dec 29, 2020)

So I've been getting the same exact test cyp from my pharmacy for about a year and it's always been the 10ml vial from Sun Pharma. I'm prescribed 100mg/wk so it's been lasting 10 weeks. When I picked it up today I was told that the manufacturer has stated that they can't guarantee sterility past 28 days so now I'll have to refill every 28 days and dispose of the remainder. I know someone else here posted about this 28 day expiration in another thread also. As far as I'm concerned I just started getting 6 weeks extra :^ )
EDIT: That's 28 days after the vial is punctured btw.


----------



## creekrat (Dec 29, 2020)

Sweet.  Sounds like a free blast is in your future!!!!


----------



## Megatron28 (Dec 29, 2020)

Some pharmacists try to enforce the 28 day thing for.multi-use vials.  One tried with me, but he wanted to switch me to ampules.  That was a no go for me.  For one they cost a ton more plus amps suck in general.  Be careful of that. I told him I wouldn't switch because of cost. But fingers crossed that you are getting a new vial every month now.


----------



## Beserker (Dec 29, 2020)

I am prescribed exactly the same amount and my pharmacy supplies Sun as well... I just renewed last week and didn’t hear anything about that, you lucky ****er.  I can’t even pick up my script a week early.


----------



## dragon1952 (Dec 29, 2020)

Another good thing is my cost will now be just $10 a vial vs $30.


----------



## dragon1952 (Jan 6, 2021)

Talked to the pharmacist the other day and he feels the manufacturers are just covering their ass in case of lawsuits. Since they can't control the sterility factors of the end users, who may or may not use alcohol swabs on their injection sites and/or to clean vial tops, may reuse syringes/needles and who knows what else, this way they can claim with almost certainty that the contents of the vial was not compromised. The pharmacist said they have vials they reuse for longer periods then that but they have strict sterility policies like wiping down the vials for 30 seconds, etc. I noticed when I donated blood the other day they wiped down my arm for a good 30 seconds or longer.


----------



## dragon1952 (Jan 7, 2021)

Thanks Jin.....I appreciate the boost. Glad to see I'm still here though. I tried to log in earlier and it said my account was suspended. I was like, 'what'd I do?'


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 7, 2021)

hmm.. expiration date!? whats that mean? just found a vial in the cabinet, drawing pin still in it, from probably 4-5yrs ago - I pinned it. :32 (19):


----------



## creekrat (Jan 7, 2021)

I’m crossing my fingers that I’m this lucky after my dr puts me back on injections.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Jan 7, 2021)

I’ve heard a lot of mixed things about expired gear but I’ve also not seen any blood work showing it’s lack of potency sterility etc. I’ve never worried about it and couldn’t tell a dif.


----------

